# Pocket steak knife?



## jzmtl (Mar 8, 2008)

Well we all know the steak knife supplied by restaurants doesn't cut worth crap, and our pocket knife is much sharper. But ceramic plate is bad news for steel and most knives with curved belly will be blunted quick. 

Does anyone have good experience with pocket knives that works well as steak knife? Preferably under $60 and plain edge. I'm thinking it'll have to be wharncliffe or tanto point, so there's only one small part of blade contact the plate, to serve as sacrificial point and preserve the rest of the edge.


----------



## Donny Dont (Mar 8, 2008)

I have used my Opinel for that purpose. I have also seen a folding Sabatier / Laguiole, but it was junk at Winners. 
Perhaps a real Laguiole would get the job done with class.

Joe


----------



## Planterz (Mar 9, 2008)

Bah, if you need a sharp knife to cut your steak, you need to find a better steakhouse.


----------



## Blue72 (Mar 9, 2008)

Planterz said:


> Bah, if you need a sharp knife to cut your steak, you need to find a better steakhouse.


 
I agree


----------



## jzmtl (Mar 9, 2008)

Donny Dont said:


> I have used my Opinel for that purpose. I have also seen a folding Sabatier / Laguiole, but it was junk at Winners.
> Perhaps a real Laguiole would get the job done with class.
> 
> Joe


Still the same problem thou, the curved belly will get dulled when hitting ceramic plate. And real languiole are usually over $200.



dd61999 said:


> I agree


Well, thank you for your on topic and helpful opinion.

I guess most people don't mind the dull knives supplied by restaurants. :shrug:


----------



## LED_Thrift (Mar 9, 2008)

There is a site that I like, KevinKellyCoolTools that has reviews on many good products [although I don't think they have the flashlight thing down the way CPF does]. One product they reviewed is a small plastic backpacking cutting board. It rolls up small and if you wanted to take a beautifully SHARP knife to a restaurant, this may be the way to do it without needing a specialized 'cut on a plate' knife. 

I literally just spent 90 minutes sharpening four kitchen knives and two pocket knives today while watching the Mets game. I love using sharp edges -it's a real joy to cut things with them, both in the kitchen and in the shop. I cringe whenever I'm at someones house and see them cutting things on a plate. Arrgh...


----------



## Blue72 (Mar 10, 2008)

jzmtl said:


> Well, thank you for your on topic and helpful opinion.
> 
> I guess most people don't mind the dull knives supplied by restaurants. :shrug:


 

jzmtl

I did not mean to offend you. I guess I am just a food snob and spoiled by the restaurant scene here in NYC. 

I find most steakhouses are really subpar. I rather spend the extra money for a awesome steak. Good steakhouses that properly age their steaks the correct way do not need sharp knives. As mater of fact Some of the top steakhouses do not even supply steak knives in NYC they use butter knives to show their confidence in their meats.

Anything less than that I rather go to the butcher and buy a decent steak to make at home.

If you are complaining about the cutlery at the steakhouse, I can only imagine what the steak is like.


----------



## KenAnderson (Mar 10, 2008)

I also hate to use the poor quality knives most often found. I carry a Chicago Cutlery rosewood handled folder. A very slim but stiff blade, razor sharp. The blade is curved, but I find the sharpness to help in not having to push the blade into the plate. Have been using it for years and it has such graceful lines that it's never stood out as out of place.

Well made tools are a pleasure to use...


----------



## Sgt. LED (Mar 10, 2008)

I find that a Spyderco's spyder edge holds up well against a plate and shreds a steak with 0 effort. Also fits well into my pocket!


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Mar 10, 2008)

dd61999 said:


> jzmtl
> 
> Good steakhouses that properly age their steaks the correct way do not need sharp knives. As mater of fact Some of the top steakhouses do not even supply steak knives in NYC they use butter knives to show their confidence in their meats.




With a sharp blade I find it easier to control the cuts and seldom find myself pushing hard into the plate. Also a nice clean cut is hard to do even on the best steak with the typical serrated butter knives provided at many restaurants. If I want shredded beef I'll go to a BBQ joint.  

I recently gave one of these shun folding steak knives as a present and had an opportunity to try it out. It's very nice and looks to be easy to keep sharp. I'll probably be getting one for myself in the near future.

-LT


----------



## Donny Dont (Mar 10, 2008)

jzmtl said:


> Still the same problem thou, the curved belly will get dulled when hitting ceramic plate. And real languiole are usually over $200.
> 
> 
> Well, thank you for your on topic and helpful opinion.
> ...


 
The laguiole name sure doesn't guarantee quality. That Kershaw Shun looks pretty good, but probably hits close to the $200 in Canada.

I also hate the poor quality stemware supplied by even the most expensive steak houses. So I have my own to tote along. 
Nothing ruins a fine wine like a restaurant supply glass with a tiny bowl and a rolled rim. But that is off topic.

Joe


----------



## jzmtl (Mar 10, 2008)

dd61999 said:


> jzmtl
> 
> I did not mean to offend you. I guess I am just a food snob and spoiled by the restaurant scene here in NYC.



Oh no, I wasn't offended. 

I've never been in any NYC restaurant, but no place I've been to have knives as sharp as my pocket knife. I really can't imagine any place that does, because the way most people use steak knives, anything will go dull after one meal, and I don't see restaurant hire people spend 5 minutes to sharpen them after each time a knife is used.

The shun looks interesting, but for close to $200 I think i'll pass. Maybe I'll get a stainless opinel that I won't mind getting banged up occasionally.


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Mar 10, 2008)

Donny Dont said:


> That Kershaw Shun looks pretty good, but probably hits close to the $200 in Canada.
> 
> Joe



I'm not as familiar with exchange rates but when I run US$99 through a exchange converter I get ~$98 Canadian.

-LT


----------



## jzmtl (Mar 10, 2008)

It's not the exchange rate, we just have to pay extra for the same thing north of border, plus we pay more tax (twice more?). After everything we are looking at 50%~100% over american price.


----------



## Don.b (Mar 10, 2008)

dd61999 said:


> jzmtl
> 
> I did not mean to offend you. I guess I am just a food snob and spoiled by the restaurant scene here in NYC.
> 
> ...


 Are you sure that the knives are not provided, because of litigatious, or legislative reason ?


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Mar 10, 2008)

jzmtl said:


> It's not the exchange rate, we just have to pay extra for the same thing north of border, plus we pay more tax (twice more?). After everything we are looking at 50%~100% over american price.



Wow, sorry to hear about that. Just for grins I ran a Toronto address through Cooking.com and got CAD$ 147.92 for the knife, shipping and tax/duty. Surely someone up there carries these. Maybe Nella Cucina, The Cook's Place or some places like that.

-LT


----------



## Don.b (Mar 10, 2008)

If time and skill permit, get a decent four-inch high-car. slicer, add your own serrations, with a small chain-saw file. Keep it in a slip-cover scabbard. The serrations points will take the brunt of the plate, and barring a bad choice of blade, should keep an un-godly decent edge. Its good to know how to cut serrations, anyway. I've washed enough dishes in various restarants to know the lack of care that the house cutlery receives.


----------



## jzmtl (Mar 11, 2008)

Lunal_Tic said:


> Wow, sorry to hear about that. Just for grins I ran a Toronto address through Cooking.com and got CAD$ 147.92 for the knife, shipping and tax/duty. Surely someone up there carries these. Maybe Nella Cucina, The Cook's Place or some places like that.
> 
> -LT



Oh no that doesn't include tax/duty, that's something we have to pay when we pick up the package if we get nailed by customs. Just for fun I added tax/duty/brokerage fee, and it comes out to be $175 if they ship USPS. Or $210 if they ship with UPS. :duh2:


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Mar 11, 2008)

Must have additional tax/duty when you receive it then because that site did insert a "tax/duty" line in the receipt based on location. They have a whole page on shipping to Canada with a tax rate chart and other info.

Any way you slice it it's a raw deal.

-LT


----------



## Donny Dont (Mar 11, 2008)

Some merchants will collect taxes and duties at time of purchase, acting as broker, which speeds up the process. UPS is always to be avoided because of their high brokerage fees. And heaven help you if you need to return it. Items sent by USPS often have the taxes collected by the mail carrier, at a modest fee of $8. I am sure glad my coffee shop doesn't charge me $8 to collect the sales tax!

Joe


----------



## cutlerylover (Mar 11, 2008)

You know in this case you mgiht want to think about a serrated folder...because with a good serrated knife the inner curves of the serrations will not touch the cermic platee, so it can be used often before it needs to be sharpened again, thus the posotive side of serrations in general...Problem is finding a serrated fodler that woudl be really easy to clean and carry, and not scare anyone at a nearby table, lol...I cna see why you woudl want a straight edge (probably for ease of sharpening right?) Well its a give and take then, you cna find a staright edge but it would probably still need a touch up afetr each use...

Might I suggest a somethgin like this...

http://www.coldsteel.com/superedge.html

Its a fixed blade so its easier to clean, but small enough not to create a scene, lol, it can even be added to your keys or slipped into a pocket easily, and the kydex sheath can easily be washed out as well when you get home...easy cleanup, long lasting serrated blade, small, but not to small, would work for me if I had this problem...Ohg yeah and the best part of all, cheap! you cna buy 2 if you wanted for your $60 budget...Just throwing the idea out there...


----------



## RA40 (Mar 13, 2008)

This reminds me of a mid-range steak house I went to in Vegas with a group on knifemakers (Las Vegas Classic). They hand us one of those big ugly serrated-dull knives to cut the slabs of meat. Ugh....those things just tear the meat up.

Funny how most of us just reached into our pockets and used our own knives. The waiter came by and was aghast at the sight of all these non-restaurant supplied cutlery.


----------



## Dantor (Mar 14, 2008)

interesting thread, and a good point. over in some other forums we call this knife a steak knife;





it's the top one called the "WoodsWalker"
and it really feels like a steak knife! it's a neck knife but it
sharpens well and holds it nice. I don't know if that can fit your niche but for the price; 
http://www2.agrussell.com/content/a...t=woodswalker&SearchSectionID=1&search=Search
it's not bad. that link also has regular steak knives


----------



## HoopleHead (Mar 14, 2008)

+1 for a fully serrated Spyderco, in VG-10 or H1


----------



## Empyfree (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm not really a knife man, waiting for my first proper knife (the CPF special) at the moment. Seems to me that what you want to take with you to restaurants is not a different knife, which may cause offence/scare the serving staff/need cleaning before taking home etc etc, but rather a small sharpening block. Order the steak, ask for their "in house rather blunt" knife and spend five minutes sharpening it while you wait for your steak! Job done!

and now I'm hungry!


----------



## Bear Claw Chris Lappe (Mar 14, 2008)

I recently got to handle one of these Kershaw folding steak knives, when a friend showed up with one.

EXTREMELY high quality!!!

http://www.kershawknives.com/productdetails.php?id=305


----------



## guntotin_fool (Apr 14, 2008)

Get an opinel, and a small hone, either a diamond or ceramic, and touch it up. Who cares if you end up with a dull spot, thats what sharpening is all about! I carry an old gerber bird and trout from the 60's in my brief case, and use that, its not a folder, but its in a little leather case I made with a spoon and fork, (sometimes I eat at my desk) but I have no trouble taking it out at a restuarant. 

If I go to the good places for steak, I might not need it, but it's always there.


----------



## TONY M (Apr 14, 2008)

I knew a guy who used his own pocket knife to cut up a steak at a restaurant, fair enough. When he was finished eating he left the knife on the plate, forgot about it and the waiter took it away! He only realised a few days later too. By then it was gone! :mecry:

It was the last time he ate out using his own knives! 

Be careful guys it's easily done!


----------



## spoonrobot (Apr 14, 2008)

Link.

I've found the AG Russell fruit tester knife to be the most useful and widely acceptable pocket steak knives. I actually wrote an entire article on carrying and using a personal/pocket knife while dining out but never posted it.


----------



## Buster Bodine (Apr 14, 2008)

Generally, I find the quality of restaurant cutlery doesn't really have anything to do with the quality of the steak. I've gotten dull knives at a Ruth's Chris Steakhouse and incredibly sharp ones at greasy spoons. I've never heard of any restaurant owner actually paying somebody to sit down and hone a couple hundred serrated steak knives either way.

Personally, when I run into a dull knife in a restaurant, I discreetly whip out my Al Mar SERE 2000 and it takes care of all my cutting needs without drawing any special attention.

If I were going to carry a knife special for the purpose, I think I'd just grab one of my Douk-douks and go.

They take an awesome edge, hold it very well, are easy to clean, and run about 20 bucks. They're also pretty low profile.


----------



## Lee1959 (Apr 14, 2008)

The one hand opening Victorinox has a forward tip serrated section on the blade which would work well for a steak knife type blade.


----------



## CLHC (Apr 14, 2008)

How about A.G. Russell's Hocho? It's about sixty-five dollars.

Enjoy!


----------



## Any Cal. (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## Kueh (Aug 7, 2008)

Once many years ago, I went to a buffet in Edmonton. I had been there a couple of times. This time I brought a cheap steak knife I had bought from Value Village. I had resharpened it so it cut very well. As I sat down, I brought it out. The "female help" asked me what the knife was for, and I explained that dinner knives are usually dull so I carry around my own. She seemed to be offended because she remarked that if I carry a knife, I should carry my own fork and spoon. She then grabbed all the cutlery on the table and walked away.

No worries, I just grabbed a fork off of another table. 

After eating (yes, I stayed), I got up to leave. There was a couple at the next table. The guy asked if he could use my knife. I told him sorry because I was leaving. The "female help" was near the table and demanded that I give him the knife. I refused, stating that it's my knife, not the restaurant's. I walked away , and yes, I never went back to that "place".

That "place" soon closed down and is a car dealership now.


----------



## Kueh (Aug 7, 2008)

I had thought I was strange, carrying a knife for eating purposes.... until I found this thread.

I've experimented with quite a few knives. I found the best dinner knife for me is one with a plain edge. I found the serrations on most steak knives are useless, much like serrations on dinner knives.

My current choices a Victorinox Bantam (Canadian Tire carries it, but it's labelled as a Worker model), Victorinox Electrician, and a paring knife ( http://www.kuhnrikon.com/products/tools/tools.php3?id=210 ).


----------



## jzmtl (Aug 7, 2008)

Wow, that was some customer service eh?


----------



## carrot (Aug 7, 2008)

There is one knife that I know of designed especially for such situations. It is called the Keychain Cutter, and it is designed by Pat and Wes Crawford. The wharncliffe (slightly curved even, like a hawkbill) blade is designed so that only the tip touches the ceramic plate and the rest glides through the meat so you don't have to sharpen your knives every time you eat steak. The Crawfords are very nice people and I would buy from them just for the sake of doing business with them. 

http://www.crawfordknives.com/key_chain_cutter.htm


----------



## AlexGT (Aug 7, 2008)

Try and dull this one!, the steak will probably stand up and start running! and the rest of the patrons behind it! 






Seriously now, maybe a ceramic blade knife would be good for you, very hard to dull.

http://www.knifecenter.com/kc_new/store_detail.html?s=JZ200614






AlexGT


----------



## AlexGT (Aug 7, 2008)

Or this one that has a VG10 steel and a wharncliffe blade, looks that fit the finest restaurants.

http://www.knifecenter.com/kc_new/store_detail.html?s=SP75MOPA


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Aug 7, 2008)

Get anything made with a HARD Tool-Steel. Something with the CPM-15V at 65HRC would probably cut that damn ceramic plate in half. LOL


----------



## arnof (Aug 8, 2008)

I often use this one:





(borrowed image)
Opinel slim (fillet) knife #10

Arno


----------



## adamlau (Aug 8, 2008)

Double your budget and go for a nice Fox River for steak slicing  . I hear that A2 imparts a deliciously unique flavor to meats of all types  ...


----------



## jzmtl (Aug 8, 2008)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Get anything made with a HARD Tool-Steel. Something with the CPM-15V at 65HRC would probably cut that damn ceramic plate in half. LOL



I'd love to have a knife that can cut ceramic plate in half! :laughing:


----------



## adamlau (Aug 8, 2008)

I wonder if INFI would be up to the job  ?


----------



## carrot (Aug 8, 2008)

Ceramic is harder than any steel.


----------



## jzmtl (Aug 8, 2008)

I would love a solid vanadium carbide knife. I know it's brittle, but hell, it's harder than ceramic sharpening stones!


----------



## Kueh (Aug 8, 2008)

carrot said:


> Ceramic is harder than any steel.



Good point which you can use to your advantage.

If your knife is a little dull, flip over another plate (empty of course) or coffee cup, and you can hone or sharpen your knife. Ceramic plates and such usually will have a thin band where the glaze does not get applied. The edge is a bit coarse, but it's works (yes, I have tried it). If it is glazed, you can hone your edge.

Don't use glassware as they're too soft. Hardened glass like your side car window is an excellent emergency sharpening tool. (yes, I tried it...still a little rough though)


----------



## Kueh (Aug 8, 2008)

jzmtl said:


> I would love a solid vanadium carbide knife. I know it's brittle, but hell, it's harder than ceramic sharpening stones!




Interesting, they coat tools tips and edges with carbide...... wonder if anyone has tried it on a knife ?

I don't think it would be popular as you'd destroy any plates you use.

Ooops, just remembered, David Boye made some knives with a carbide alloy steel awhile back....... supposed very hard edge which stays sharp for long time.


----------



## Kueh (Aug 8, 2008)

Ah, remembered what I wanted to post.

My favourite "steak" knife is the large Buck Trapper. Two blades ... nice to have a spare....

Only problem is it's a little big/bulky to carry in my pants pocket (don't wear jeans much).


----------



## jzmtl (Aug 8, 2008)

Kueh said:


> Interesting, they coat tools tips and edges with carbide...... wonder if anyone has tried it on a knife ?
> 
> I don't think it would be popular as you'd destroy any plates you use.



Obvisouly don't use it for dinner at home. 

Pure slab of vanadium carbide with HRC 85, imagine that.  Sharpening and honing may be a problem thou, diamond stone is the only thing that will work and they are usually pretty coarse.


----------



## adamlau (Aug 26, 2008)

carrot said:


> Ceramic is harder than any steel.


Of course. I just wanted to give a shoutout to INFI  . Any recurveless blade with a 4" min cutting edge and of 154 CM, VG-10, S30-V, or S90-V would be perfect!


----------



## Federal LG (Aug 26, 2008)

jzmtl said:


> Well we all know the steak knife supplied by restaurants doesn't cut worth crap, and our pocket knife is much sharper. But ceramic plate is bad news for steel and most knives with curved belly will be blunted quick.
> 
> Does anyone have good experience with pocket knives that works well as steak knife? Preferably under $60 and plain edge. I'm thinking it'll have to be wharncliffe or tanto point, so there's only one small part of blade contact the plate, to serve as sacrificial point and preserve the rest of the edge.



jzmtl, I use one of this: http://www.agrussell.com/bandouml;ker-opinel-/p/BOhhhOP1088/

It is razor sharp, you can slip in your pocket, and the blade is thin, which I think it´s essential to cut a steak! And has a good price too!


----------



## Radiophile (Aug 31, 2008)

dd61999 said:


> jzmtl
> I did not mean to offend you. I guess I am just a food snob and spoiled by the restaurant scene here in NYC.
> I find most steakhouses are really subpar. I rather spend the extra money for a awesome steak. Good steakhouses that properly age their steaks the correct way do not need sharp knives. As mater of fact Some of the top steakhouses do not even supply steak knives in NYC they use butter knives to show their confidence in their meats.
> Anything less than that I rather go to the butcher and buy a decent steak to make at home.
> If you are complaining about the cutlery at the steakhouse, I can only imagine what the steak is like.



Personally I prefer tougher cuts of beef like sirloin because it's got more flavor without dry aging, and it's cheaper too. When I cook roasts at home it's almost always top, bottom, or eye of the round. Brown it and then braise it for a few hours and the flavor is excellent.

As for my carry along steak knife, I simply use my EDC CRKT Mirage and never bother to worry about what other people think. It's wickedly sharp, and easily cleaner than any restaurant's silverware. I've gotten a few looks, but never any comments.


----------



## jchoo (Aug 31, 2008)

A sirloin isn't very tough at all, not compared to a skirt, flank, or chuck steak. In fact, after tenderloin, sirloin is my next favorite cut of meat - I'll take it over a ribeye any day (don't really like the strip portion, so why pay for it). I use my Benchmade Griptilian 550HG to cut steak on occasion and it just glides effortlessly through the meat (especially when rare or medium rare). The sharpest knives will cut well with minimal downward pressure, and because of this you are less likely to damage your blade on the plate... but you have to be cogniscant of the fact that you aren't using a $3 restaurant supply knife, and not treat it as such. I like this particular model of Griptilian because of the blade grind, steel, and thumb hole (rather than a stud that would get in the way). You can really make the most of a 3.5" blade when it is razor sharp.


----------

